# The beggining



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

This is me now (see my intro) 5ft 11, 100kgs 24%body fat looking to get back to fitness after injuries and ill health, any advice welcomed.


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

Get your diet sorted and add the cardio mate, I see nothing that can't be sorted bud. Kudos for the pics too, it takes balls to post em up, I obviously have none:lol:. Best of luck.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i dont think youre BF is that high.

youre obviously no snake hips, i was expecting a blimp, but you look well built as opposed to fat.

in fact you look like youve trained a while but not eaten great.(lol thats good)


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

To be honest im not in that bad shape considering the lack of exercise, the beer and injurys, i put that down to my military days, i worked very hard whilst serving, i did a lot of running and exercise most days of the week in one form or another. But time to get serious now im not getting any younger, iv got a young son and want to be more active. Not only that its been a while since iv had the courage to take my top off in the summer.


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Fitdog that is a great starting point and I agree with Cal your BF is no way 24%, trust me I know what 24% is.

You will be surprised how quickly you can change your appearance and this in turn will give you confidence and that will help to motivate you more.

As the guys said a good clean diet and cardio sessions to remove any unwanted fat. This combined with a good solid training programme (taking it easy with any injury prone areas of course) and rest time / quality sleep / alchohol reduction and this will sort you right out fella.

Good luck and work hard...it's in your hands. :nod:


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

I did an hours brisk walk this morning, followed by 3 whole scrambled eggs on 2 slices white toast. Then around 11 oclock handful of cashew nuts. Then my press up routine followed by 1 jacket potato with beans and low fat cottage cheese.


----------



## RACK1466867990 (May 24, 2010)

Well done on getting the pics up mate.

What does the rest of your diet look like?


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

My legs are a mess after many operations and finally femoral and patella knee joint replacement iv got serious muscle wastage that i dont know if i can get back, i cant sqaut etc.


----------



## scoobylaw (Dec 21, 2008)

An hours brisk walk after those ops mate then that's an achievement in itself. I've just starting my health kick so can't really offer any advice like the others on here. Although you get my respect mate ;-)


----------



## offshore1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well Mr fitdog i take my hat off to u, posting up pics and being honest is one step closer to getting back into shape 

Keep at it fella and im sure ul and us will be impressed with the new improved model.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Diet and exercise going well, when i started the 100 push-up challenge my initial number was 18, at the end of week 2 today i did 33 so great improvement.


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Just a pointer, ditch the 2 slices of white toast and replace with 1 slice of wholemeal toast or some oatcakes. :becky:


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Some great advice taken on board already, i appreciate the help. Here are my scrawny arse legs after years of them being bandaged up and many operations, hopefully with the advice given to me my legs will start to grow again.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

can you do bodyweight squats, even partial ones?

i know sod all about knees but had a fusion on my back 2 years ago, and training with a weak back has similarities when trying to train legs.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

I am going to attempt the squats, this time last year i could not do them due to bad arthritis but that is under control now and i feel i have a better range of motion. My only worry is that i cannot get the muscle back as my physio and surgeon were not confident. I will be having another major op in the next few years but if i can get some strength back to help stabilize the leg it may buy me a little more time.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

start with a partial ROM matey, worry about increasing that down the line(still doing partials n now lifting 200kg+ :wink:

also start with an amount of reps you find untaxing.

this is crucial to finding your baseline.

if you feel you can do 20 but start feeling discomfort begining at 15 stop at 15 at first.

maybe to start with only do 1 set and thats it...

next day try 17 reps...

couple of weeks time do 2 sets..

my pb for a partial deadlift from below the knees started with a bare bar and is now 240kg at 11.5 stone

taken me 4-5 years mind you..

but if you take it slow your body will adapt...also learn to stretch religeously.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

I got on the scales today very confused, i haven't touched a weight, all i have done is core exercise push-ups sit-ups etc, i have stuck to my diet and added a low carb protein shake twice per day and done plenty of brisk walking and have felt quite proud of my self baring in mind my bad legs and arthritis. And it seems i have gone from 15st 10lbs to 16st 1 lb. I think i look like i have less fat and feel a little better so how is this possible in 4 weeks i could not have put on muscle just doing press ups could i? Il get some pics up to compare in a bit. Feel a bit down now dont know what to think.


----------



## alex27 (Aug 5, 2008)

hi mate, dont get too downbeat about your weight, it can fluctuate throughout the day a couple pounds either way, like you said earlier you thought you looked leaner so if i was you id just go on how you look and try not to pay to much attention to the scales, its possible youve built muscle from press ups and core work and ure probably retaining abit of water aswell from working out so if i was you just stick to the mirror, i remember when i started my training and changed my eating habbits i also put a few pounds on in the first few weeks but soon enough things started to swing the other way and the weight steadily fell away, just remember to be consistent in your training and eating and then the resuts will come, keep up the hardwork mate.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Cheers, the missus says my belly has gone down and my arms are bigger, and the bodyfat calipers say iv lost 2%bf, il carry on like i started for another few weeks then change things up.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Not massive difference i dont think but there is a difference


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

To me FD, there's a huge difference mate, it's always hard to convince yourself there's decent progression. You're doin it mate, keep 'er lit big lad.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Decided to hit the gym now instead of the home workouts, first time lifting a weight in 2 years. so started light with good form.

Straightleg deadlifts 50kg 5x5

lat pull downs 60kg 5x5

seated row machine 55kg 5x5


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Definitate noticeable difference fella......those trousers are grey not green. :nod:

Only joking dog, i would also say that is quite a difference, well done, you can see you have lost fat from every part of your upper body...keep at it and it will all come together nicely. :clap2:


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Thought id take a few new pics after a hard week and a half working non stop in the garden, didnt manage much in the gym but digging and cutting trees has provided me with a good workout. Managed to break a bone in my hand so dont know how it will effect yet, but have been eating well i feel my stomach is getting flatter and the few muscles i have at the moment getting bigger, i reckon i have quite a good base now to really hit the gym hard. Sorry about the pose did it for a laugh.


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

Glad to see its all coming together for you mate. Keep at it!!


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Training going well iv lost around 1 stone im at and around the 15st mark now, iv been eating clean and healthy with a cheat day every week, iv been following a 5x5 program and my strength is getting better by the week. I want to stay around the 15st mark but with more muscle and less fat.

Just want to say thanx to extreme nutrition i ordered some pro-6 protein yesterday morning and it arrived this morning, top service and with the 25% off im very happy.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Had a good workout today, bit of a surprise since iv been up all night with my 7 month old son screaming teething all night only managed 2 hours sleep if that, so was going to give it a miss, but had 4 boiled eggs and 2 slices of wholemeal toast, an hour later had 2 scoops of extreme pro-6 and 2 kr-evolution tabs (first time ever used creatine) an hour later got to the gym did 5 minutes warm up and some light stretching and worked the chest and shoulders, strength has increased since last week, pushed my self to the limit. Then did 20 mins of cardio on the cross trainer, got home had another 2 kr evolution and another scoop of pro-6 with water. Really starting to see a dramatic increase in strength and condition, hoping the creatine gives me a little edge and who knows in a couple of years to come if i can grow a pair and get on that stage in a pink thong il be writing a prep journal.

Feels good to be training again after knee replacements and a year long clinical drugs trial for arthritis things looking up.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Weight just falling off me now, so upping the calories and protein little more, maybe carbs too as im on quite a low amount of carbs except on my cheat day, its hard to find a balance, as i want to now increase my lean weight without much extra fat.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

A few pictures this morning, very sleepy and tired after a restless night with the baby so obviously not pumped up etc, decided to take more pictures because the scales just not telling me everything i need to know, im back up to around 15st 5lb and don't feel it is fat weight, i have noticed my body is unbalanced mainly probably due to being bandaged up for so long and the other side of my body had to compensate and take on more work, so i am trying to improve my posture and hopefully the rest of my body will catch up in the gym! Fully recovered from my chest infection, and so far still no problems with the knee when doing dead-lifts, which i am really enjoying doing and should be a great addition to my program.

I feel like i want to compete, just once to say i have done it in my lifetime so will see how my body develops this year and decide from there. I will be doing it all natural just with a couple of extreme products, pro-6 and kr-evolution and good diet. Really feel like im making progress now, and the board is keeping me motivated even though im not getting many comments on here just reading the rest of the forum gives me more motivation to keep me going.


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Top blog so far fitdog, i've enjoyed reading through it. You've made some great changes already, from the first pics to the most recent is impressive. You seem to be really motivated too, so keep it up fella!


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Cheers, it was to start with very difficult getting back into exercise but once i started all the good feelings i used to have when i was out running, marching circuit training in the army have come back to me and now even though im doing weights rather than fitness and cardio it feels great, i look forward to going to the gym, my attitude and personality has changed, iv stopped drinking as much and loving life again.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice one! Between the first set and last set of pics you have improved no end and are visably leaner - great job.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Strength really coming on well managed 4 sets of reps at 100kg for deadlift, which is good for me, a combination of supplements diet and probably adding dead lifts to my program is making me noticeably stronger every week i am losing fat yet maintaining around the same weight of 15stone 6lbs ish. I plan doing another week or 2 heavy lifting and then take a week off. Will get the missus to take some more pics.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

A few pictures today, happy how training is growing, i feel my legs are not making as much progress as i would like, or my arms, they are growing but not at the rate of everything else. Dont know if to add some extra arm work in or just stick with the basic compounds im doing?

Height 5ft11" weight this morning 15st 4lb


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)




----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)




----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

A few pictures yesterday and today, really happy with progress, obviously a long way to go but im getting stronger and slowly getting leaner. Always have been quite broad across upper back and shoulders so should look much better when i gain more muscle and lose fat. I have been sampling a product called Recov bipeptides for 6 days now and so far so good!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

chests coming on dude


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Cheers mate slowly getting there.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you will mate.

i can tell...


----------



## offshore1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Deffo big improvement in chest, shoulders and lats fella.

Keep it up, its paying off for u :nod:


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement lads, im loving training, hard and heavy and seeing definate results a year down the line who knows what il look like.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Training going well, im having great results using a new product, my sleep improved an getting stronger. In the last 3 weeks i have managed to but half inch on my matchstick legs which is great as i was finding it hard to get them to grow again.

So progress on losing fat is quite slow however i am eating quite a lot and still getting leaner and starting to see some muscles appear (if you look very hard) But compare these pics to those in my original journal there is a huge difference.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Just read this from start to finish and has been a really good read... You;ve made some realyl impressive changes to your body as well as your routine along the way, starting of at a brisk walk to now doing deadlifts that you thought you weren't going to be able to do... Well done mate, carry on with the good, shape is really coming together nicley


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Cheers mate good to hear opinions of others apart from the missus!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

whats the product?


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

I am trialling recov bipeptides

RECOVBipeptides.com

Predator nutrition gave me a sample for free, was very skeptical about it and still am but cannot argue with the results

here is my log and a few others are also trialling the product, now the manufacturer is dodging a few questions but its interesting anyway.

Recov Bipeptides Log 3 Fitdog - UK-Muscle Body Building Community - Bodybuilding Forum

I have stopped all my pre and post workout shakes, i stopped using the creatine i have just been taking one extreme pro 6 shake upon waking and thats all.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Smashed 2 personal bests today very happy coming on well. Starting to feel like the weights im lugging around are respectable now for someone weighing nearly 16st.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Couple of new leg pics really happy now they are growing. Upper body not as lean as last week too many carbs not enough cardio but getting stronger.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)




----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

A few pics taken today showing where i am. The muscle slowly coming on and so is the weight seem to be gaining, obviously carrying excess fat but at the moment not too bothered about that i am slowly getting leaner but strength and power is increasing, think its only been 4 months since starting in the gym again so overall happy with my progress.

Another 6 months down the line i hope to see some good muscle mass and definition.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)




----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Just wanted to share my progress, slow and hard with my medical problems but enjoying every minute especially the deadlifts! Think its around 5 months since getting back in the gym will check my dates later.


----------



## johnreal (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,

To be honest im not in that bad shape considering the lack of exercise, the beer and injurys, i put that down to my military days, i worked very hard whilst serving, i did a lot of running and exercise most days of the week in one form or another. But time to get serious now im not getting any younger, iv got a young son and want to be more active. Not only that its been a while since iv had the courage to take my top off in the summer.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Why are you copying fitdogs previous post on page 1. Are you ok in the head ??? This is the 3rd time now. BAN


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Why are you copying fitdogs previous post on page 1. Are you ok in the head ??? This is the 3rd time
> 
> Agree ban that mother fukcer!!! Lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Well done fitdog last 2 photos see a big difference!!

Keeping banging away son and you will get where you want to be!!


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Haven't logged on for a while, progress since xmas been a little slow, i broke my hand, then had food poisoning then fractured a rib boxing, anyway finally got back into gym this week after 3 week layoff strength is good, weight is around 16st 7lbs.


----------

